# Yellow Orange Goo Discharge from Pregnant Sheep, help please



## Do0oomsDay (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi my Sheep is very pregnant but having a yellow-orange discharge, I just wanted to ask if anyone knows if this okay?
 I can’t see any blood and I think it could be the mucus plug but it’s just so yellow. I’ve attached a pic as well. Does anyone have any advice? Thank you any help.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2020)

Are you sure she's not in labor?   I have goats - not sheep.  At the beginning of labor they will have a mucous-y discharge - but it's not yellow like that.  How does her udder look?  Hopefully, some sheep folks will chime in.
@Sheepshape @secuono @Baymule


----------



## Do0oomsDay (Nov 22, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Are you sure she's not in labor?   I have goats - not sheep.  At the beginning of labor they will have a mucous-y discharge - but it's not yellow like that.  How does her udder look?  Hopefully, some sheep folks will chime in.
> @Sheepshape @secuono @Baymule


Hi thanks for the reply, she’s definitely in labour. Her udders have dropped and she’s digging at the ground, etc but it’s just the colour of the mucus that I’m worried about.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 22, 2020)

That is a very odd colour for mucus. and looks like there could be infection. I would examine her and see if all feels OK.

I would have a word with my vet if there's much discharge of that colour.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2020)

The color concerns me too.  Hope you have bouncing babies by now!


----------



## Do0oomsDay (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey thanks for the help 🙂 Mary had her lamb at around 1.30am. I ended up having to assist her because the lamb was getting an arm stuck but otherwise the lamb seems alright. He was absolutely covered in orange gunk though so I guess that could of been the reason for the yellow orange mucus? Otherwise, when the placenta dropped, it looked different to any other placenta I’d seen. It looked like there were 3 seperate enclosed blackish bumps in the placenta which could of been aborted lamb fetuses or something maybe? I’m not really sure though, it was just looked very weird. I just thought I’d include as much info as possible  in case someone else has a similar problem. 
Thanks again for the help 🙂


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 22, 2020)

Meconium staining. He was distressed before birth quite a bit. Lucky little guy to have made it out.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 22, 2020)

Agree that it was meconium staining.  Usually very little before birth like that.  You are fortunate that you got him birthed and they are both doing okay.  
The "blackish lumps" may have been the cotolydens where the placenta is attached to the uterus... did you try to do any kind of "autopsy" on the placenta?  Possibly.... remote possibility..... that is was a couple of other lambs that did not develop and became what we call "mummies".  Sometimes that will make an animal sterile after it is finally passed, but for whatever reason, a mummified fetus is not expelled as a normal dead fetus would be.(aborting).  If they are mummified lambs, the fact that there was one healthy growing lamb counteracted the normal abortion response.  
Very glad that you have one lamb that looks to be doing okay.  Congrats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2020)

So glad it turned out ok - congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2020)

I am glad that the lamb is ok. I've had a couple of yellow lambs born, they did survive, but it is a sign that it was a hard labor.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2020)

I am glad that the lamb is ok. I've had a couple of yellow lambs born, they did survive, but it is a sign that it was a hard labor.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 22, 2020)

Great news. Strange colour for meconium, but nice happy ending.

Pics. please.


----------

